# Too fat to wear leggings



## snoopchick82

Right this is abit of a rant but need to vent.....

So im arranging my first nite out since last jan i was texting my friend saying im thinking about wearing leggings her reply to me was "aint u abit fat to be wearing leggings" my god i was shocked i sat there and just cried im suffering with PND and have been dieting for 4 weeks and lost 10.5lbs..so far.
This so called friend is bigger then me and she wears leggings and i got so upset and angry i repiled "well u wear them so y cant i" then next thing i know she is posting on FB saying how she has lost so much weight and that she can fit into old trousers i know for a fact she hasnt unless u can loose weight by eating takeout every nite laying in bed till gone 3pm watching movies...
Im so upset i was looking forward to wearing leggings and heels for the first time in a year but feel too self conscious now...

Sorry thanks for reading


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Hiya

First off hugs.
Second off, some mate she is. 
Thirdly were what the hell you like & show yourself off 
x


----------



## snoopchick82

Thanks i plan too and im gonna hold my head up high and enjoy my nite of being the old me x


----------



## Blah11

What a cow! Wear what you like babe! I think leggings look fine on people of all sizes, it just depends on how well proportioned they are and the main thing - how confident they feel and walk in them :)


----------



## Louise23

I think ushud wear what ur comfortabe in.. I wear leggings and im fat :blush: 

Maybe people think i shudnt wear them??
But i dont really give a sh!t its my body they dont have to look! 

Imsureyou'll look great.. Have alovely night xx


----------



## snappy1

Stop worrying about what others think and feel and start admiring you for what you are. Be confident and wear what you are comfortable with. Wear a long top with the legging to appear thin.


----------



## africaqueen

Personally i would not wear leggins as i knw i am too big, but if i wanted to wear them i would. I just knw what suits me. You do what is right for u! none of her business xxx


----------



## lucy_x

OMG :growlmad:
Silly cow! 

I bet you look great :flower: And totally OT but your little girl is GORGEOUS! :cloud9:


----------



## HannahGraceee

i LIVE in leggins and i have like 6 stone to lose!


----------



## v2007

What a bitch. 

You wear what you bloody well like. 

And tell her if she continues to keep her fat arse in bed till 3pm, then she will living in trackies and not leggings forever :rofl:

V xxx


----------



## firstprincess

What a nasty friend! U wear what ur comfy in.... go and show off those legs!

You have done an amazing job to lose 10.5lbs! Its hard dieting and you LO is still very young.

Have a good night out! x


----------



## Reedy

For starters the first thing I would be losing is her as a friend because she sounds like a right jealous cow :growlmad:
You wear what you feel comfortable in & let what she said be the motivation to lose more weight & look better than her!!!

As long as you wear leggings with a long top you'll look fab, ignore what she says hun if she's bigger than you then she's clearly jealous x


----------



## TwilightAgain

Pfffft take no notice and wear what you bloody well want. It sounds like she's putting you down to boost her own ego. Some friend she is.

Wear what you want and have a good night! :)

I'm a little chubster (always have been), currently a size 14 (which ain't great for my height 5"2), but I live in leggings. They are the most comfiest thing on the planet. I have a pair for each day of the week :haha:


----------



## Morgenstern

Louise23 said:


> I think ushud wear what ur comfortabe in.. I wear leggings and im fat :blush:
> 
> Maybe people think i shudnt wear them??
> But i dont really give a sh!t its my body they dont have to look!
> 
> Imsureyou'll look great.. Have alovely night xx

i wear leggings to and im fat. I dont think it makes a difference what you where as long as you are comfortable in it. Tell her to take a flying leap.


----------



## cleckner04

I agree with the others. Wear what you want! I think bigger girls can rock just about anything with the right attitude. :thumbup: I'm sure you'll look gorgeous. :hugs: Also, your friend is a bitch. Just saying. :lol:


----------



## BlackBerry25

I am a fatso, and I wear leggings every day of life. As long as you have a long shirt.

She is a jealous cow!


----------



## Dizzy321

What a cow bag! lol ignore her hun, rise above it ;)
wear what the hell you like....it all goes on how comfy & confidant you feel : )
I do wear leggings but feel a tad self concious in them still as I have alot of weight still to lose x


----------



## bigbetty

snoopchick82 said:


> Thanks i plan too and im gonna hold my head up high and enjoy my nite of being the old me x

Good for you love - I hope you have a top night!!!!


----------



## Boothh

when i was at my biggest all i wore was leggings as they stretch and dont cut into me like my too small jeans did! wear what you like hun im sure you will look fab! just ignore that cow, i have a friend like that (well not anymore lol) she had a baby the same time i did, she went on and one about how small shed gone and how much weight she had lost, made me feel abit shit when i was still big and trying to lose, now iv lost over 2stone (still a bit to go yet) and my friend saw her in town the other day and said shes still massive! made me feel better haha xx


----------



## _laura

:hugs: dont worry about her! She's probably jealous!
I'm overweight (well a uk 16) and I wear leggings! Damn they look better on me than jeans do!
Hold your head up and wear what you feel comfy wearing.


----------



## pinkish_angel

firstly, well done you. You have lost loads in 4 weeks... and I agree with the others, 'some friend she is'. Wear what you like. She is probably just jealous and doesnt want you to look better than her!!!!! I'd personally find another friend but thats just my opinion.


----------

